# IPV Mini 2 & IPV 4



## VandaL (19/1/15)

There isn't much information about these boxes, just the pricing for merchants has been leaked on reddit, and they appear to be stupid cheap for what they are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie (20/1/15)

Cheap enough to have both!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (20/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Cheap enough to have both!


Those are merchant prices, don't know what we will end up paying from retailers. But a nice big group buy and everyone gets a cheap awesome mod.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ollie (20/1/15)

20 buyers @ $50 a pop + shipping.... still cheap enough to have both!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL (29/1/15)

Got two black mini 2s on the way. Second one may be up for grabs so stocked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (29/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Got two black mini 2s on the way. Second one may be up for grabs so stocked



Hell yeah!!! Awesome stuff dude! If u do decide to part with the second one, let me know what you want for it! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk


----------



## VandaL (29/1/15)

Oliver Barry said:


> Hell yeah!!! Awesome stuff dude! If u do decide to part with the second one, let me know what you want for it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my brick using Tapatalk













I don't mind 1.5cm longer better form factor device with 20 more WORKING watts. Think I will always support P4y.

This is what my mate @ originvape had to say about the device: "Yes, I broke one open and was truly impressed with the precision machining and fit. It is a very finished product. The dark window tint and black button also look great."

Bad news, a mate claimed the other unit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (10/2/15)

Brilliant device, performs flawlessly @ 70w. Build quality is SOLID, it's quite a bit heavier(emtpy) then my IPV V2s(with the battery installed). It's definitely going to be my device of choice to carry around, USB chargining, fits perfectly in my hand, buttons are good, floating 510, easy access to changing the battery. The only gripe I have with it is the plastic over the screen, I've removed the protective plastic and I can see fine scratches already from rubbing off finger prints. Other then that it's BRILLIANT. Hope our local retailers get it soon because it's better then all these other 'high' wattage mini devices that claim a certain number but can't deliver.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (10/2/15)

Wow, beautiful @VandaL . I was torn between this and the M50, but the M50 gets too many mixed reviews. 
A couple of questions: Do your atties sit straight? I've read some reports of atties sitting skew on the top - seems like an easy fix, though. Also, how is your battery cap? Does it screw on smoothly? Do these devices also down regulate when your battery power drops? 
TIA!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (10/2/15)

Humbolt said:


> Wow, beautiful @VandaL . I was torn between this and the M50, but the M50 gets too many mixed reviews.
> A couple of questions: Do your atties sit straight? I've read some reports of atties sitting skew on the top - seems like an easy fix, though. Also, how is your battery cap? Does it screw on smoothly? Do these devices also down regulate when your battery power drops?
> TIA!


Thanks mate,
1. I've tried 6 atties all sit flush and straight
2. Battery cap is fine, threads are a little small but nothing to mark the device down for
3. Like all proper regulated devices it does not throttle the power down, I vaped the ology the whole day at 67.3watts, battery was near empty by the time I got home but still fired @ 67w for about 2s which is understandable since the battery had little to no power left. Popped it on the charger it read 3.3v

Hands down this is a better device then the M50. The only gripe I have is the screen getting fine scratches on it easily but again not a huge deal. For the price it's the best small high power device out atm. It retails for around $65 overseas, so shouldn't be TOO expensive if a local retailer gets it here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (10/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Thanks mate,
> 1. I've tried 6 atties all sit flush and straight
> 2. Battery cap is fine, threads are a little small but nothing to mark the device down for
> 3. Like all proper regulated devices it does not throttle the power down, I vaped the ology the whole day at 67.3watts, battery was near empty by the time I got home but still fired @ 67w for about 2s which is understandable since the battery had little to no power left. Popped it on the charger it read 3.3v
> ...


Thanks a lot, buddy. Exactly what I wanted to hear. The scratches I can live with, that is bound to happen. I have also read about the paint coming off close to the 510, but I suppose your has not seen enough use yet to make a judgement on that. Again, not an issue for me as it will be purely aesthetic. As long as the mod performs as it should.
Thank you for making my mind up for me. Now I just need to wait for a local vendor to bring them in. Was considering getting one from Origin Vape but would feel more comfortable with a local vendor and some sort of warranty.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (10/2/15)

Humbolt said:


> Thanks a lot, buddy. Exactly what I wanted to hear. The scratches I can live with, that is bound to happen. I have also read about the paint coming off close to the 510, but I suppose your has not seen enough use yet to make a judgement on that. Again, not an issue for me as it will be purely aesthetic. As long as the mod performs as it should.
> Thank you for making my mind up for me. Now I just need to wait for a local vendor to bring them in. Was considering getting one from Origin Vape but would feel more comfortable with a local vendor and some sort of warranty.


No problem  Well I think with any painted device, if your atty is rough on the bottom or the top cap rubs against it, the paint will peel. Does not matter if its a $500 device. Look at the vaporshark mods, $190 but the paint still peels off around the 510 due to over tightening atomizers.

I hear you on the local warranty, I have 4 P4y devices and all have worked flawlessly since I received them, but as with any electronic device there is always the chance of something going wrong. Origin vape is a great shop, he offers USPS Express at a decent rate, also you can use "Redditready" for 10% off. Deal with Eric Rubin, really stand up guy if you do decide to import yours. He will happily ship customs friendly

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt (10/2/15)

Wow thank you so much for the advice! Just waiting on @Sir Vape to reply to my mail. Otherwise I'll contact Origina Vape asap!


----------



## VandaL (10/2/15)

Humbolt said:


> Wow thank you so much for the advice! Just waiting on @Sir Vape to reply to my mail. Otherwise I'll contact Origina Vape asap!


I believe they are looking into importing some after the Chinese new year. Don't quote me on that though


----------



## Humbolt (10/2/15)

VandaL said:


> I believe they are looking into importing some after the Chinese new year


Thas what he said yes, but my mod craving needs to be satisfied and that is such a long wait! Any Idea how long USPS 1st class will take to get here?


----------



## VandaL (10/2/15)

Humbolt said:


> Thas what he said yes, but my mod craving needs to be satisfied and that is such a long wait! Any Idea how long USPS 1st class will take to get here?


Very long, and there is no tracking once it leaves America. Typically when the post office worked first class took around 3 weeks. If u take USPS express, when the post office worked it took 4-5 days delivered to ur door. Now I'm not sure how long stuff takes with sapo. I would look into it, otherwise he is also willing to use ups and DHL but the rates are insane.


----------



## Humbolt (10/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Very long, and there is no tracking once it leaves America. Typically when the post office worked first class took around 3 weeks. If u take USPS express, when the post office worked it took 4-5 days delivered to ur door. Now I'm not sure how long stuff takes with sapo. I would look into it, otherwise he is also willing to use ups and DHL but the rates are insane.


Ok cool, need to think about it...already have the IPV in my cart along with a subtank mini...but I am not prepared to wait 3 weeks.


----------



## VandaL (10/2/15)

Humbolt said:


> Ok cool, need to think about it...already have the IPV in my cart along with a subtank mini...but I am not prepared to wait 3 weeks.


Maybe find someone looking to get one of these bad boys and you can split the shipping for express, he's got other cool stuff in his inventory

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (10/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Maybe find someone looking to get one of these bad boys and you can split the shipping for express, he's got other cool stuff in his inventory


That is an awesome idea! Really appreciate the help, mate.


----------



## Daniel (10/2/15)

I might be keen on one , PM me maybe we can work something out  , otherwise let's see if anyone else is interested ?


----------



## Humbolt (10/2/15)

PM sent


----------



## VandaL (16/2/15)

Curious if you guys managed to get an order together ?


----------



## Humbolt (16/2/15)

VandaL said:


> Curious if you guys managed to get an order together ?


Working on it. Origin Vape are only getting stock in 2 weeks time unfortunately.


----------



## Daniel (16/2/15)

@VandaL if you keen let @Humbolt know maybe he can squeeze you in as well two weeks is fine with me closer to payday... They not the cheapest but only hear good things of OV  pity we can't support local but hey let's see what pans out


----------



## Daniel (16/2/15)

Lol just realized now you already have two hehe


----------



## Humbolt (16/2/15)

LOL epic fail @Daniel 
The max weight is 70lbs btw. 
@VandaL is your one still treating you well?


----------



## VandaL (16/2/15)

Humbolt said:


> LOL epic fail @Daniel
> The max weight is 70lbs btw.
> @VandaL is your one still treating you well?


Loving it bro, If you guys want to get one like NOW then you can try my mate at Ultravaping.
uvmarketing3@outlook.com (Matthew Ratanasanophol)
http://www.ultravaping.com/product-p/h-gu-ipvmini2.htm
They also have a good inventory and are willing to ship customs friendly and USPS express. I haven't used them since October due to the post office strike, ordered my IPV3 from them back then only received it in January. But that's not their fault thats SAPO.

Don't know if there are any discount codes etc but they are really good guys, think I've done 3-4 orders with them with no issue. lol@max weight thing, are you guys gonna order the whole store ? ;P


----------



## Humbolt (16/2/15)

Thanks, but they seem a bit on the expensive side.
Will ask him for a price to ship to SA.


----------



## VandaL (19/2/15)

Great news, heavens gifts has the MINI 2 on preorder, they don't have a date on when they will be shipping out but they usually go out soon after putting on site for preorder.

http://www.heavengifts.com/70W-iPV-Mini-II-18650-Box-MOD-with-OLED-Screen.html

They currently have a site wide discount of 10% and a coupon code for 5% extra readily available + the more units u buy the cheaper the unit price goes. Also they ship customs friendly without asking and with DHL express for around $30-$40 which takes 3-4days to your hand

Reactions: Like 2


----------

